# ليكن عناء البحث عن قطع غيار سيارة سوناتا شي من الماضي



## ام نايف.. (27 مارس 2014)

ليكن عناء البحث عن قطع غيار سيارة سوناتا شي من الماضي 


تتوفر قطع غيار لسيارة سوناتا 
من موديل 2006 
الى موديل 2014
تتوفر قطع متعدده من محركات دينمو كمبرسر و سلف ظفيرة وايضا ابواب مؤخرة اسطبات جنوط داخلية جلد مخمل 
للتواصل وطلب القطع المتوفر والاستفسار ايضا 
‪0549357266‬


----------

